# Uber's newest problem: Class action lawsuits from investors.



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

This won't end well.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/shareholder-notice-schall-law-firm-164500637.html
LOS ANGELES, CA / ACCESSWIRE / August 15, 2019 / The Schall Law Firm, a national shareholder rights litigation firm, announces that it is investigating claims on behalf of investors of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber" or "the Company") (NYSE:UBER) for violations of §§10(b) and 20(a) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934 and Rule 10b-5 promulgated thereunder by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This won't end well.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/shareholder-notice-schall-law-firm-164500637.html
> LOS ANGELES, CA / ACCESSWIRE / August 15, 2019 / The Schall Law Firm, a national shareholder rights litigation firm, announces that it is investigating claims on behalf of investors of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber" or "the Company") (NYSE:UBER) for violations of §§10(b) and 20(a) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934 and Rule 10b-5 promulgated thereunder by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission.


Investors should have asked drivers first :roflmao:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Oops!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

as long as Uber lasts long enough for me to get my settlement check next month so i can get my commercial license that's all i care about


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> as long as Uber lasts long enough for me to get my settlement check next month so i can get my commercial license that's all i care about


38c is enough for a commercial license?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Now that I'm driving Uberlyft I want to change my user name to "MilkingTheDeadCow".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This won't end well.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/shareholder-notice-schall-law-firm-164500637.html
> LOS ANGELES, CA / ACCESSWIRE / August 15, 2019 / The Schall Law Firm, a national shareholder rights litigation firm, announces that it is investigating claims on behalf of investors of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber" or "the Company") (NYSE:UBER) for violations of §§10(b) and 20(a) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934 and Rule 10b-5 promulgated thereunder by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission.


Schill Law Firm?

Yup . . .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Schill Law Firm?


Dewey, Cheatem & Howe ?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This won't end well.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/shareholder-notice-schall-law-firm-164500637.html
> LOS ANGELES, CA / ACCESSWIRE / August 15, 2019 / The Schall Law Firm, a national shareholder rights litigation firm, announces that it is investigating claims on behalf of investors of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber" or "the Company") (NYSE:UBER) for violations of §§10(b) and 20(a) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934 and Rule 10b-5 promulgated thereunder by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission.


what if uber made them sign terms of service changes to continue to invest , kind of like they do to us drivers to screw us over ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> what if uber made them sign terms of service changes to continue to invest , kind of like they do to us drivers to screw us over ?


Yes !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> Investors should have asked drivers first :roflmao:


They don't know we exist. It's their loss.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

goneubering said:


> They don't know we exist. It's their loss.


that's pretty bad when they don't know the people who keep the business running exist.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> that's pretty bad when they don't know the people who keep the business running exist.


We are the " Problem" according to Uber.

That was 18 rate cuts ago.

Now they cant profit

" ROBO CARS WILL SAVE THE DAY "!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I think Uber's safe from this. Their S1 said (paraphrasing): "Our employee culture is dysfunctional and our drivers hate us. We've never made a profit and may never make any."


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

So, basically, Uber is in the business of breaking even. I take that back...LOSING money and paying bloated salaries to execs. What investors and shareholders really go for that? -o:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> that's pretty bad when they don't know the people who keep the business running exist.


I worded it badly. I was thinking more about investors not knowing about this forum but most of them probably think they know it all so they wouldn't accept our advice anyway.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Nonsense.
Like trying to sue a casino ? because u lost

Only party that benefits these things is the Lawyers



tohunt4me said:


> We are the " Problem" according to Uber.
> 
> That was 18 rate cuts ago.
> 
> ...


?Drivers are the problem✔
With each earnings reduction drivers continue to chauffeur Uber's clients.

To Uber, Drivers are conveying an acceptance of below minimum wage earnings ✔



goneubering said:


> I worded it badly. I was thinking more about investors not knowing about this forum but most of them probably think they know it all so they wouldn't accept our advice anyway.


"_most of them probably think they know it all" ....._

........Unlike Uber drivers qualified evaluations regarding high finance and global multi billion dollar publicly traded technology organizations :wink:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Nonsense.
> Like trying to sue a casino ? because u lost
> 
> Only party that benefits these things is the Lawyers
> ...


You mean the " Ponzi Scheme".


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You mean the " Ponzi Scheme".


.......is that your objective legal opinion, or more common emotionally charged hatred of Uber unobjective opinion?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Nonsense.
> Like trying to sue a casino ? because u lost
> 
> Only party that benefits these things is the Lawyers


I don't disagree with your statement, and I actually think lawsuits like this are a scam, but that doesn't change the fact that this is going to cost Uber lots of money to defend themselves. Money they could use on something useful, like autonomous flying unicorns that poop candy.


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

I doubt that Uber higher management cares much about the company at this point. Most of them became millionaires overnight, so if the thing goes belly up, they're still rich at the end.

Uber management seems to me that they believe the company is untouchable and that people will always need their services, including the drivers. I tend to believe that Uber could get knocked on its butt, maybe right out of the game, by a start-up that wasn't so greedy as Uber and gave drivers a little bit more financial incentive. Something as simple as letting drivers have the first $5.00 of every ride before taking a percentage for themselves, even just having the pax pay a mileage charge for long pickups that would go all to the driver. A new private company wouldn't have to worry about showing a profit for investors either, so they could be a bit less greedy at least in the beginning. Even if a new company just charged a few cents more in order to give drivers more, Uber would have a hard time competing if most of the drivers switched to a new app. Pax might prefer the pennies per ride of Uber and Lyft, but if those companies didn't have enough drivers anymore to pick up the pax, then those pax would either switch to the new company too or go back to riding the bus.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I don't disagree with your statement, and I actually think lawsuits like this are a scam, but that doesn't change the fact that this is going to cost Uber lots of money to defend themselves. Money they could use on something useful, like autonomous flying unicorns that poop candy.


Uhh...

Autonomous flying Pegasus...

Pegasus have wings unicorns have horns.

And pooping candy?

Seriously?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uhh...
> 
> Autonomous flying Pegasus...
> 
> ...


Uber Kittens and double badges for everyone!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Asmedious said:


> I doubt that Uber higher management cares much about the company at this point. Most of them became millionaires overnight, so if the thing goes belly up, they're still rich at the end.
> 
> Uber management seems to me that they believe the company is untouchable and that people will always need their services, including the drivers. I tend to believe that Uber could get knocked on its butt, maybe right out of the game, by a start-up that wasn't so greedy as Uber and gave drivers a little bit more financial incentive. Something as simple as letting drivers have the first $5.00 of every ride before taking a percentage for themselves, even just having the pax pay a mileage charge for long pickups that would go all to the driver. A new private company wouldn't have to worry about showing a profit for investors either, so they could be a bit less greedy at least in the beginning. Even if a new company just charged a few cents more in order to give drivers more, Uber would have a hard time competing if most of the drivers switched to a new app. Pax might prefer the pennies per ride of Uber and Lyft, but if those companies didn't have enough drivers anymore to pick up the pax, then those pax would either switch to the new company too or go back to riding the bus.


_"I doubt that Uber higher management cares much about the company"_

They got a funny way of not caring. While u were asleep........

?Uber has signed a contract with a key medical transportation company that has relationships with some of the nation's biggest health insurers.✔

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucej...re-business-with-logistics-deal/#7b7a394f3fa5
Uber  Freight, the newly spun out Uber business unit that helps truck drivers connect with shipping companies, is kicking off its global expansion plans
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/20/uber-freight-is-expanding-into-europe/
https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2019/08/14/city-approve-incentives-drive-uber-headquarters-dallas/
That's where Uber will build an office tower if it's executives choose Dallas over another site in Arizona.

Uber would sign a 10-year lease on a 160,000 square foot office tower already under construction while building a 500,000 square foot building that would be completed by 2023.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> _"I doubt that Uber higher management cares much about the company"_
> 
> They got a funny way of not caring. While u were asleep........
> 
> ...


Things won't be grand for Uber by 2023.
I hope the building contracting company took MUF (MONEY UP FRONT).


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Things won't be grand for Uber by 2023.
> I hope the building contracting company took MUF (MONEY UP FRONT).


Is that you "objective" opinion
Or your documented emotional hatred of the subject ?

Only 1 thing is guaranteed
By 2023:
1. drivers will experience
Numerous earnings reductions
2. most will continue to chauffeur Uber clients
3. required MUF for Uber drivers to step foot in any 7-11, Walmart or Costco

Subsequently, who's the problem?
Uber
Or
The Drivers that work for pennies?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Is that you "objective" opinion
> Or your documented emotional hatred of the subject ?
> 
> Only 1 thing is guaranteed
> ...


I know for certain that you are part of the problem.
It's also obvious you have had more than one ID on UPnet.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I know for certain that you are part of the problem.
> It's also obvious you have had more than one ID on UPnet.


The only thing u "know for certain"
Is you'll continue to chauffeur Uber's clients for pennies,
And blame them because you're unprepared for adult life.

Ur too emotional
To have credibility

?I chose NOT to ride the Band Wagon Of Working Poor who blame Uber for all their problems and I take responsibility for my decisions


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Only 1 thing is guaranteed


More childish emojis ✔

.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> More childish emojis ✔
> 
> .


Enjoy your bandwagon ride
Final destination: the abyss ✔


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Enjoy your bandwagon ride
> Final destination: the abyss ✔


Thanks tomato :smiles:

Final destination is in fact: The People of the Abyss✔
Ask Jack, he's in London.

.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thanks tomato :smiles:
> 
> Final destination is in fact: The People of the Abyss✔
> Ask Jack, he's in London.
> ...


No problem Greg, keep up the comical facade ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> No problem Greg, keep up the comical facade ?


No worries tomato. ✔ ✔
I'm assuming you weren't one of the marketing dudes laid off. Or were you?
.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Ignatz said:


> Is that you "objective" opinion
> Or your documented emotional hatred of the subject ?
> 
> Only 1 thing is guaranteed
> ...


By 2023 the Uber we know today will be long out of business.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This won't end well.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/shareholder-notice-schall-law-firm-164500637.html
> LOS ANGELES, CA / ACCESSWIRE / August 15, 2019 / The Schall Law Firm, a national shareholder rights litigation firm, announces that it is investigating claims on behalf of investors of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber" or "the Company") (NYSE:UBER) for violations of §§10(b) and 20(a) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934 and Rule 10b-5 promulgated thereunder by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission.


Thing is that Uber culture is based on lying to drivers and paxoles on a consistent basis but unfortunately for Uber the consistent lying, manipulation, and unethical practices won't necessarily work on investors. As for the investors, I hope they all lose their money as they should have done their research before investing in such a company that lacks any redeeming principles, morals, or ethical practices.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> By 2023 the Uber we know today will be long out of business.


"_Uber we know today will be long out of business."_

Agreed, I suspect Uber of the near future will be bigger and more powerful.....
Even @Who is John Galt? agreed after reviewing Uber's recent business expansion that _"u can't keep a good company down" _unquote

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucej...re-business-with-logistics-deal/#5d95f7523fa5
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/20/uber-freight-is-expanding-into-europe/
https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2019/08/14/city-approve-incentives-drive-uber-headquarters-dallas/
Uber thinks outside the box.
While most drivers can't see past their App
and $3.75 fare.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Uber thinks outside the box.


Clearly, you don't.

BTW, nice new avatar. Are you going to celebrate with a new sock puppet username? And what ever happened to wabble wowser?

.


----------

